# serious issue- need advice



## honeybee2

I'm having trouble getting a refund off a so called 'photographer'

Basically, I had to give £50 as a deposit. Now, this 'photographers' camera broke and couldn't afford a new one so I said, thats fine, I'll pay another £100 off my bill for your service so you can put it towards a new one. So she took it. When I cancelled her I said keep the £50 deposit thats fine, but I would like my £100 back.

Now this 'photographers' work is shocking, it took me a long time to realise actually but then again I thought this was the best I could get for my money and didn't question it until I realised she was not sane! Shes got terrible mental health issues and as we befriended- these became more and more clearer. 

Her husband who she is now divorcing was in charge of all money and to be fair they always seemed to be in financial difficulty.

Alarms bells started ringing when I realised she hadn't sent me a contract, even after 7 months of booking her, all she did was whinge about her custiomers to me, she didnt declare that she was working to the government as she is on the 'sick' and she spends the deposit money and all money given to her by her clients as soon as she gets it- so when they cancel on her because they find out she's mental- she has the nerve to slag them off because she can't find the money to pay them back. Shes mental, does not know how to run a business and is doing fraud on the government. Its their fucking fault grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and she blames other people! 

I'm so 'effing pissed off. I feel the need to email all her existing customers and explain everything Ive gone through and what she is really like and also maybe a quick phone call to the tax office if I dont have my money back soon!

her husband apparenty is not giving her any money through this divorce but she is saying its his responsibilty for the money as he was in charge of accounts- pffft! These people need to be stopped, they have no clue how to run a business. They are calling it 'self employed' and yet not declaring and still claiming sick money?? Also spending the business money..........peoples deposits etc!!

Everyone knows that you pay your self a 'wage' out of the business, because business money should be totally seperate from your money iykwim?

I have no receipts for giving her this money apart from my bank statement so I can prove I gave it to her, but I sware to who ever is up there- Karma or not, I will dobb them in if I don't get my money back, they're doing people over and its not fair at all- might even email watchdog!

What makes me laugh is she is constantly blaming other people when its HER fault.


I've been emailing her husband and the reply is the same over and over- yes I know you've given us 3-4 months and yes I know I agreed to June to give you the money back- but I don't have it to give. THATS NOT GOOD ENOUGH. Your calling yourself a business and you wont give me a refund :cry:

She is still advertising as a photographer mind you- and charging people so she must have some money coming in because I can see on her wall that she has been having bookings? 

what are peoples opinions on this?? Please help me, I'm going to explode.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh dear this is NOT good! Actually reminds me of someone on my FB though:wacko:

My OH is a wedding photographer, he is legit and he always asks for a non refundable deposit but this covers the customer cancelling on him, and him not being able to fill the date. But she should have at least one back up camera as OH has 3 with him at all times:winkwink:
I'm not quite sure what you can do about this tbh but if you get no joy I'd consider reporting her to the Inland Revenue.:hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

hmmm might be the same person!

thing is reporting her is a serious issue and she could go down for this- but I sware on my grandfathers grave she will not spoil my day!


----------



## booflebump

I would be reporting her to the benefits office as she is committing fraud by claiming benefits and working at the same time. I don't know if there is any point in small claims as it doesn't sound like she has any money to give you xxx


----------



## honeybee2

she could give me some of the profit she is making from those other poor custimers of hers- and when they cancel she'll have to deal with them too!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I would go to a solicitor and maybe send her a solicitors letter first if you get no joy.
The thing is, her personal life shouldn't really be brought into her business...no matter what happens here if Ant has a booking, he goes, no matter what!


----------



## honeybee2

ye thats a good idea, although I think a solicitors letter might cost more than the £100! Not only do I need the money back but people need to be aware of what she is doing.


----------



## Mynx

Go to the Citizen's Advice, see what they say about where you stand hun... I really hope you can get this sorted. 
As Boofs said, this lady is commiting benefit fraud as well as dodging the tax man so she needs to be reported before she rips off any other people :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

i would go to citizens advice. she needs to give u this money back. there are companies who work with you to pay off your debts etc. 

re: on the sick and working, this really fucking riles me as i am on the sick and sometimes we struggle financially, it really pisses me off when i hear of ppl doing this!!


----------



## Mynx

NuKe said:


> i would go to citizens advice. she needs to give u this money back. there are companies who work with you to pay off your debts etc.
> 
> re: *on the sick and working, this really fucking riles me as i am on the sick and sometimes we struggle financially, it really pisses me off when i hear of ppl doing this!!*

I know what you mean hun, my OH has Multiple Sclerosis and cant work so is also on benefits and yet he would love to be able to go out and work again but he just cant. And oh man, it really is a struggle! It really gets our goat too :grr:


----------



## Tiff

Definitely report her, that's not right. As for your money it may be a lost cause if you don't have an actual receipt. The courts here are pretty sticky about it, but hopefully that is not the case over there.

I get not getting the deposit back but you gave the $100 out of good faith to her and that should be refunded as well. 

Just as a precaution, I wouldn't email any of her clients. That's a breech of privacy and could be considered slander... she could charge you right back! But if you can, I would leave reviews EVERYWHERE. Anywhere you google or search on the Internet that has her name, put a review up there and tell your experience.

I do hope you get your money back, that's just not right at all.


----------



## honeybee2

ok, thats a good idea, I wont email her clients then but as for reviews, thats a good idea. She never gave me any reciepts hun- but I did it all over my bank so, I do have a record on my statement.


----------



## Tiff

I do hope you get it sorted soon. :( Hate when people get screwed over, it really riles me up!


----------



## honeybee2

at least ive got a really good new photographer!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Definietly report her. So unprofessional and rude its making me so angry for you!!

If they used the £100 to buy a new camera, then that camera is your property? I would seriously tell them to sell the camera and give you your money back? Its YOURS.

Least you are covered by the bank to say she was definitely given the deposit. 

Riles me up that out of your own kindness to help them out they have screwed you over. 

I wouldnt accept this 'we dont have the money to give you' because yes they technically have yours! Whatever form they'v spent it!!!


----------



## honeybee2

I've sent her an email which reads (after she told me its to do with her husband now)

Spoiler
Dear ****, its not all to do with your husband you obviously can't understand that, you were the one I gave the money too. Technically, that camera also belongs to me as it was bought from my money. I lent you the money out of kindness. You obviously have NO idea how to run a business because if you did you would know not to spend the profit made from it but to allow yourself a 'wage'. Also a deposit is there for safe keeping just incase anything happens- how do you expect people to have their money back when they cancel if you spend it? You clearly have no idea what your doing, plus I have no idea how you can call it a business when you do not declare and claim to be sick at the same time- that is immoral on all levels and you should be ashamed of yourself. I will be leaving bad reviews on the net and if I do not have my money back within 2 weeks I will be speaking to citizens advice and I will be telling them EXACTLY what your 'business' has been doing. I'm sorry but after 4 months you have left me with no choice.

I feel guilty, because she obviously has deep rooted problems, and I'm not a nasty person at all but I'm more sorry for ever being involved with her. Sometimes its best to stay out of people's personal issues because you get really sucked in and feel obliged iykwim?


----------



## Mynx

Dont feel guilty hun, she's messed you around and stolen off you. You have nothing to feel guilty for! It's your money and you are entitled to have it back hun :hugs: 
I hope this email gets things moving, but if not, then hopefully Citizen's Advice will give you an insight on what you can do next x


----------



## notjustyet

Hi,

I work for Trading Standards so I can shed some light on the purely legal aspect of this. 

You entered into a contract with her for the photography work (albeit only a verbal one) then paid her £50 non-refundable deposit and a further £100 towards your bill (and her camera). Then you decided to cancel the contract - putting you in breach of contract (unfortunately her being mental doesn't actually put her in breach of contract). In that situation she can keep as much as she can prove that she would have earned in profit and could potentially pursue you for further amounts for 'loss of profit', if she can prove what she would have earned in profit had you gone ahead with the contract. This is basically because common law doesn't allow people to cancel, unless it has been stipulated as a condition of the contract before it has been agreed. 

HOWEVER, that is only the purely legal situation. You should still pursue it, but it wouldn't be worth taking to court (not that she needs to know that). The fact that she is not declaring that she works and is claiming benefits means that she is likely to not want this being brought before the courts. Just write her a letter pursuing the money and state that should you not hear from her then you will start legal proceedings, and maybe even threaten to tell HMRC.


----------



## honeybee2

I see, thanks for shedding some light :hugs:

I've told her I will take it further if I dont have my £100 back, and I will if she doesn't purely because her husband emotionally blackmailed me into staying saying it will affect her mental state if I choose to cancel and that she is commiting fraud. Its just not fair.

Thing is non of this is really 'contracted' as such because she doesn't actually have a business, its just something she does on top of the incompacity benefits or what ever she was having whilst she was claiming to be sick. 

What annoys me is that she advertises as a business and she has introduced contracts to some of her clients- so I'm not sure where she stands? She is, she isn't, its all very confusing. 

Also, after months of requesting for receipts and a contract to say I had paid etc, she still didn't send me anything? I think trust is a major issue to my cancelling and her incapibility to send me any paperwork made me think she was incapible of doing the work.


----------



## notjustyet

No it's not fair, like you've said they obviously have no idea how to run a business. Glad to see you've found yourself a sane photographer now!


----------



## twiggy56

I think you worded the email perfectly. 

Being nice has got you nowhere- you are literally in the same place you were 4 months ago. So your temperament needed to change as they obviously dont react to 'nice' :growlmad:

Dont feel guilty :hugs: Its your heard-earned money...I would feel the exact same!

Whatever the legal sense, they obviously have no clue about formal proceedings, so even if what notjustyet has said is true...I dont think you are in danger of her realising it judging by her professionalism thus far!!


----------



## honeybee2

She sent me an email saying 'who the hell do you think you are treating me like this, some friend you turned out to be, Ive lost my baby (she had a miscarriage at 6 weeks) and Ive attempted suicide blah blah blah' what the HELL has that got to do with me? All I want is my money back for her being so unprofessional!!!! 

See they AlWAYS bring personal issues into this and their problems has NOTHING to do with me?!!! Her husband emotionally blackmailed me saying she was going to top herself etc- and that was a good reason to make me want to stay was it? To have my wedding photographed by someone that was mentally unstable? 

This is why I cancelled them because she has problems- serious problems.

And now she has deleted me and I can't get hold of her to get my money back, so I'm reporting her.


----------



## twiggy56

Oh sh*t honey...that is one unstable woman. 

No matter how an email from a customer is worded you should respond in a professional manner..which we have seen is not her strong point :wacko:

She sounds bat-sh*t crazy. Her personal woes should not be the excuse of professional negligence. And even if they were its just a case of giving you your money back? Which she should still have? And she can carry on dealing with her personal life? Its not your concern? She has had 4 months to get your money back to you. She shouldnt have spent it in the first place. If she gave your money back to you she could get on dealing with her personal life. 

Maybe if it jad been delayed a month I would be sympathetic. But its the fact she should have the money there to give you. And then had 4 months ontop of that. Is still taking bookings. And using the camera YOUR money bought to do those appointments?!

Really feel for you hun. She needed a little understanding at the beginning which you certainly gave. But now its just taking the p*ss.


----------



## jadesh101

just realised she has blocked me to! bet she is slagging us right off


----------



## jadesh101

here's her status a spy showed me 

jog on love with your threats i dont give a shit


----------



## xpatchx

What a load of shit hon! Don't let her do this to you, you've done nothing but be there for her! xx


----------



## jadesh101

mwah patchy :)


----------



## xpatchx

Always here for you hon xx


----------



## honeybee2

this is her reply


Spoiler
excuse me, who the hell do you think you are? im no longer doing photography i didnt have the money **** has taken everything off me, i have a different camera, he has everything of mine and i have to build my life again, your the one clearly who doesnt understand my situation which is very selfish of you, i am not only recovering from losing my baby but a suicide attempt and the loss of a family member thanky ou very much, **** has told you you will get your money as i have spoken with him yesterday, the money went into **** bank account, as for my 'busines' your right its MY business not yours, declare what exaclt, you have no idead how i run my life and im not going to put up with your shit any longer im sorry. i just dont know wo you think you are! some friend u turned out to be, hope u dont turn your back on all of your friends like this


..so I'm selfish, because I don't think about her personal life all the time? Why does the world have to revolve around her and her personal life. Thats the thing with her, she airs her dirty laundry on FB everyday which is why I know EXACTLY what she has been doing so she can't say that I dont know how she runs her life- everyone on FB does and she gets arsey if people dont put 'here for you hun' or ' so sorry sweetie' I mean people have started to feel obliged to do it and its not fair that people should have to deal with her crap on top of their own and its certainly not fair that she should introduce it to her customers and use it as an excuse against them :growlmad:

I cant have babies and my grandad died 3 weeks ago, but I certainly do not use it against people.


----------



## jadesh101

fucking tell her that along with a cyber bitch slap !!


----------



## honeybee2

I cant can I shes blocked me. I cant send her a letter as I dont know where she lives. She has responded to the HMrevenue threat though because her website has been deleted- but thats ok, Ive got every email shes sent me about the wedding etc!


----------



## twiggy56

What a crazy b*tch!! She is so unbelievably unprofessional and dodgey! 

Feel so angry for you hun...and wtf with the fb comment!! Maybe HER attitude is why her life is falling apart!


----------



## Tiff

Uuuuuugh, the sly comment on her FB infuriates me!!!! :growlmad: 

Sock it to her sweetie!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

thanks ladies- last thing I need 11 weeks before :cry: xx


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

her attitude to life (which she thinks should revolve around her and have everything given to her) is what gets her into situations. In the last year that I've known her, it suddenly dawned on me what she is really like. She has so many complaints of customers that she told me about, Im really stunned people still book with her- and her work is terrible compared to a real photographer. 

Dont get me wrong, she is ill and she does need help and I would never wish anything bad on her which is why I'm so worried, if this pushes her over the edge and tries to commit s****** again, how on earth will that make me feel? I just can't have that responsibility looming over me- but thats exactly how she has made me feel. Such a horrid place to be.


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Just know that it isn't your fault if she were to try that route. There's a lot of guilt associated with suicide, but in all honesty guilt is such a useless emotion. There isn't anything productive about it at all!!!

People who do that are sick and need help. If she is threatening it could you maybe call a health care professional or something? That's not right to use that as a means of emotional warfare. In fact, it really pisses me off. I've been through a suicide and it was hell to deal with. How dare people use it to try and guilt trip their way out of things!

:growlmad:


----------



## NuKe

i was going to suggest keeping all those emails, but you are already so :D

re: this psycho... :shock: what a complete NUTCASE. her mc is very sad but ur right, it has fuck all to do with YOU!! do NOT feel guilty, shes the one in the wrong here!!


----------



## slb80

Oh honey, only just seen this and had a quick read thru, she seems like she has some serious issues. I hope you get it all sorted and you get your money back very soon xx


----------



## honeybee2

thanks ladies- all I wanted was a photographer:dohh: hehe look what I was lumbered with! :haha:


----------



## NuKe

a woman who's nuttier than a squirrels ballbag


----------



## honeybee2

hahaha ye!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

NuKe said:


> a* woman who's nuttier than a squirrels ballbag*

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xpatchx

Her websites still up for me hon.
I mentioned about deleting facebook and to stop putting everything on facebook as it's not fair on friends who care about her to read her "suicidal messages" every day (which I never messaged on as they went from that to "Omg I'm so happy weeeeeeeeeee") and she deleted my comment and wouldnt talk to me after that.
Also, constant threats to delete facebook came to nothing, and she went back to putting messages about EVERYTHING all over it. The only people who got replies were those that said "Awwh honey we're here for you!"

I'm sorry but I've had issues too. We all have

I have NEVER put that into my business, now matter HOW hard it gets.

And if I have promised to give something to a customer, that they have paid for, and they leave a message on my facebook, I don't then put a status up complaining about them doing it!

Yes, she's had an ordeal, but so have a lot of people! Some of her friends on facebook have dealt with m/c's recently, and a lot more! You and Jade lost your beloved grandad, like you said, but you NEVER use that as an excuse to shit people about.

Tell her to grow up, and as a PROFESSIONAL business owner, she should be writing APPROPRIATE emails to her customers, without swearing, and with a bit of DECORUM!


----------



## honeybee2

thanks patch! I know- Everyday that I knew her, she didnt care about my problems just her own. She thinks that because I don't think about her problems 24/7 that I'm selfish. She doesnt ask how people are- she'll just sit there and slag everyone off. One that made me so angry is when she slagged her doctor off for not considering her for IVF- for gods sake why would they give her IVF when they know shes mentaly ill and wont help herself? The doctor does a good job, he/ she doesnt deserve to be treated the way she treated them.


----------



## xpatchx

Also, she's overweight. By the looks of your sig, even you had to loose weight for it, so why wouldnt she?
I know what its like to feel like your world is falling apart, and I haven't ever had to go through having a divorce, but I know it must hurt, but it ISN'T a get out of jail free card to bitch and moan to "customers", and after a certain extent, your friends. I know it's not nice to hear someone say "Look, stop posting on facebook and go out and change your life" but you can't just ignore and slag someone off for it, if they dont feel like giving you sympathy 24/7

You paid for a service. She wasn't putting in the effort on her side, and I'm sorry about her bad time but I'm getting married a few days before you are, so I know how worrying it is, and you dont want to spend the next 10 weeks worrying yourself sick that your photographer might just NOT turn up on the day xx


----------



## honeybee2

thanks babe xx


----------

